# hornady LEVERevolution bullets



## biggamehunter69 (Feb 6, 2006)

Has anyone used the new hornady leverevolution bullets for the 30-30 win.


----------



## natemil373 (Dec 3, 2005)

Yes-I don't think that they offer them for reloading yet, but I could be wrong. The loads that come from the factory may be tough to beat ballistically as well because they use a secret blend of powders capable of launching the 30-30 160gr at 2400FPS. I have used both the 30-30 and the 35 rem, and have liked them as far as I can tell. None of my lever guns owns a scope, so my accuracy testing is not reliable, but I have found them to shoot as well if not better than anything else that I have put thru them. The 30-30 round will only be 12in low at 300 if you are sighted in for 200, and will still pack over 1000FPE at that range. I don't think that you will find any of the older generation bullets that will behave like that.


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

I just got my 7 box delivery today from Hornady for my 45-70, can't wait to shoot some to see how it performs  
Check-out this from Hornady on Lever-evolution, It may take a few min's to load but it's worth watching :
http://www.hornady.com/media/ProductOverview.mpg


----------



## clampdaddy (Aug 9, 2006)

I watched a tv program on the outdoor channel when they first came out. There were three gun mag writers that did the testing, Wayne VanZwoll, Sherrif Jim Wilson and somebody else whos name escapes me. They were hunting elk and tested 30-30, 45-70, and 444 marlin leverevolution ammo. All three elk went down for the count on the first shot (yes,even the one that was hit with the 30-30) pretty much instantly.


----------

